# dogs with docked tails



## Jig Master (Nov 18, 2011)

Why are tails on some breeds of bird dogs docked and some not? Would you purchase, for example, a GSP, with a natural tail?


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

The tip of a bird dogs tail takes a beating as they wag it furiously when they hit scent. The tip can become bloody and bruised and is very hard to heal once the damage starts. That comes from beating on the vegitation.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

My first 2 springers were docked short. The both came from private breedings They probably had 2"-3" of tail. My last 2 were docked at about 8"-9" which I was told is the "standard". They came from breeders. Honestly I had never seen the "long" dock on a springer until a couple years ago. I have to say I prefered the short dock. It was one less area I had to pick out burrs and it was more convienient in the house not having a tail knocking stuff over. I also like the streamline appearance it gave the dogs. I recently added a lab to my family and curse that damn tail every day. :rollin: :rollin:

When my short docked dogs wagged their tails it was just a blurr. I can't imagine the punishment a long tail would have taken.

I think long vs short depend on how you want to use the dog. A long tail on a pointer makes them more visible on point but I run flushers and the short tail seems be more convenient.


----------



## Jig Master (Nov 18, 2011)

I have read about dogs knocking things off of tables with their tails but, what about people who own retrievers, english pointers, setters, or any large breed of dog that has a natural tail? Can't people simply arrange things in their homes so that it's no longer a problem? I have also read the argument that the dogs tails take a beating in the briars but, don't the setter breeds, english pointers, some retrievers that are used as pointers, and hound"s tails take a beating when hunting in briars? Certainly, beagle's tails take as much abuse as any of the flushing spanial breeds. I have read of some hunters taping the tails of their dogs, in order to lessen this problem. I will be honest and say that I don't like a docked tail but of course, to each, his or her own. The question is would a fan of a docked tail breed, still purchase that breed, if a new breed standard called for a natural tail?


----------

